# Jebao Wavemakers for Planted tanks



## bhazard451 (Jan 24, 2013)

I use Jebao pumps with great success on my reef tank, and I'm surprised no one seems to know of them here.

They basically do everything a Tunze or Vortech would do with water movement, but are 1/6th the price. They are very powerful, and can be dialed down in intensity with ease. They blow away Koralias in every way.

I will be installing the new RW-4 into my 23 gallon planted for water movement. It will be interesting to see how plants/freshwater fish react to the current, as my saltwater inhabitants love it.

http://reefbreeders.com/wave-makers/


----------



## Jester946 (Mar 30, 2013)

Waves in a planted tank?

Sounds like a solid way to gas off all of your co2.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I have a k nano 240 pump from my old SW tank never thought of using one in a planted tank.


----------



## Qwedfg (Mar 7, 2012)

I had a k nano in my 29 gallon to help my canister filter with flow but I couldn't imagine putting my vortech in a planted tank with its wave making function blasting! Poor freshwater fish wouldn't know what hit them.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

I thought the RW-4 was an urban legend. Those sneaky bastards.


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

I use circulation pumps in all my aquariums. Have a big Koralia in my 75 gallon, and two SunSun JVP-201 in my 180. I don't see any loss in co2, my drop checkers stay nice yellowy green for the entire light period. 

I want a couple of the Jebao return pumps, love the "feed" option, where it'll turn the pumps off for ten minutes then automatically turn them back on.





gus6464 said:


> I thought the RW-4 was an urban legend. Those sneaky bastards.



Lol, perhaps it was! But like all urban legends there is money to be made!!

Jebao RW-4 Wavemaker:Amazon:Everything Else


----------



## bhazard451 (Jan 24, 2013)

I won't be running mine to make waves. This will be mostly used for circulation and natural water movement.

The ability to control the flow mode and intensity is key, which cannot be done with a Koralia.

I was never a fan of AC "wavemakers" either that would click every time the power shifted to another pump. These work much better, and are much more affordable than any other pump with the same options.


----------



## Aquascape Depot (Feb 27, 2014)

yeah I don't think anyone in the freshwater world is trying to create "waves" with wavemakers. They are great for circulation for dead spots. Never used a Jebao in my experience but good to hear it has some good reviews.


----------



## bhazard451 (Jan 24, 2013)

I lowered mine to 18v on a universal laptop power supply and lowest intensity on the controller, but it works very well in my planted tank that way. It also takes up less space than the Koralia Nano. Pics later.

At full blast, it throws the fish around in a 23 gallon. It could work great up to full blast in a 55 I believe.


----------



## HUNTER (Sep 4, 2012)

Planted tank doesn't need strong circulation, except for gentle sway. I've used jebao in my reef and it was a good pump, not so much for planted.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

You think the k nano 240 pump is to much for a 10g?


----------



## bhazard451 (Jan 24, 2013)

HUNTER said:


> Planted tank doesn't need strong circulation, except for gentle sway. I've used jebao in my reef and it was a good pump, not so much for planted.


That's exactly what it's doing. It provides a nice gentle flow that starts/stops in "C" mode anywhere from 1-30 seconds at a time at the lowest intensity setting. The other modes like the "random" else mode go to full intensity at times no matter how you set it, and it's just too much for the tank.

I find it more lively than having everything perfectly still all the time, and I'm sure its good for circulation.

I'll try to get a pic or vid at some point tomorrow.


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

Neatfish said:


> You think the k nano 240 pump is to much for a 10g?



I tried out a few small pumps for my 10 gallon aquariums, and they all seemed over powered. I found that an oversize HOB filter works the best. I use Fluval C4s, same thing as AquaClear, it provides excellent water circulation and keeps the water super clear, probably have the clearest water in my 10 gallon aquariums.


----------



## Ghia (May 1, 2014)

Just installed a Sicce Voyager nano (264 gph) in my 32 gallon planted. This very small streaming pump is almost too much. I'll have to figure out how to direct it without blowing my fish out of the water. But a fantastic little gadget for the money, and very quiet. My cories like it, the otos not so much...


----------



## HUNTER (Sep 4, 2012)

My AC 70 on it's own is doing a good job as far circulation plus good filtration on my 17g. I also have a 50gph powerhead that I turn on whenever I need to stir things around the tank.


----------



## LeeOrlando2 (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm setting up my 30 gal with a fluval 304, but since I was planning to use a spray bar instead of the regular outflow, I was thinking of using a power head to give circulation. I saw a 150gph on sale cheap. Would that be too much or not enough for a planted tank?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Main (Jun 4, 2014)

I have the Jeboa twin WP-40 in my reef tank and those things are strong! Anything stronger than my spraybar in my freshwater will uproot my plants.


----------

